# zamáznout



## parolearruffate

Vím, že to znamená "potřít blátem" ale věta je:
"cestu zamázla bohatá nadace"
může to znamenat: zaplatit? Je to velmi hovorové?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Přesně tak, velmi hovorové. Není to jen "potřít blátem". Může to být jakákoli tekutá nebo polotekutá hmota (mast, tmel atd.).
Mimochodem, podplatit je hovorově podmáznout (jako to grease sb's palm).


----------



## cajzl

Zaplatit se říká *zalepit*, *zamáznout* se dají dluhy.
Já bych řekl:

cestu zalepila bohatá nadace
dluhy zamázla bohatá nadace

Ale nevím, jestli je to ještě hovorová čeština. Někdo tomu nemusí rozumět.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------

